# R16-500 changing dish type from SWM to 18" round does not work



## stdaleo (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi - I had my R16-500 conencted to my RV SWM Dish and when I went to connect it to the 18" Round dish it does not work. The only way to get 18" round is tochange the setting to multi-switch which is what I know it needs. I read that I should try "reset everything" etc... Tried that as well to no avail ...

Is there anything else I can try as it works when I connected it using SWM?

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Not sure I'm following you exactly... If you connect the R16 to another style of dish (SWM to multi-switch), you need to rerun the Satellite Setup and select the new dish type. The receiver will not do it for you automatically.

- Merg


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If I remember correctly you must choose the Multi switch and then go back to the dish type and choose it or it will not keep the dish type in memory.
You must go thru the setup all the way or it will not keep the dish type.
The switch and dish were out of order in the menu about a year ago.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If I remember correctly you must choose the Multi switch and then go back to the dish type and choose it or it will not keep the dish type in memory.
> You must go thru the setup all the way or it will not keep the dish type.
> The switch and dish were out of order in the menu about a year ago.


I think you're right. You need to select the switch and then you can select the dish type.

- Merg


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I think you're right. You need to select the switch and then you can select the dish type.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, going from SWM you need to connect the receiver to the non-SWM dish (you can't do it unless the dish is connected), go to satellite setup, select "multiswitch" and then the dish type selections will "ungrey" and you can select the 18in round.


----------



## stdaleo (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All - Thank you for detaile info and quick responses.

I did connect to the 18 " dish and invoke the setup. I did select multi-switch first and then 18". When I select 18" oval and continue, it never gets the signal. I also performed a complete erase to no avail... Anything else I can be missing?

Thanks again everyone


----------



## stdaleo (Aug 5, 2013)

meant to say i selected 18" round (option 1 in the list). I have done this in the past with no problems, so I am wondering what might have gone wrong or if there is a "bug" in the setup process now? Or of course, I now have a h/w issue


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You had it hooked to a SWM system and it uses 1 coax connection for the 2 tuners in the R16.
With the 18" round you need 2 coax cables hooked to it for it to work properly.
If you are just using one coax, make sure that it is connected to Input / Sat 1 and in Setup choose single / one tuner when you get to that spot.


----------



## stdaleo (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks - I do have both Coax connected, I even swapped the two coax lines in case that was the issue. I can build new RG6 coax running straight to the dish to see if I somehow have "damaged" internal wiring... I am pretty sure the 18" dish did not move in the past week, but of course, I was not home to see it move. I will ensure that the alignment is correct as I could be chasing a wiring (not likely) or a dish that moved in weather... Thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

In order for the new settings to "stick" you must have a working dish


----------

